# Fire Palm



## Yu Sul Man (Aug 31, 2004)

Good Morning all

I came upon this video link, and I was wondering what you guys thought of it. 
You ned quick time to view it. I feel this has to do with all martial art/ healing arts. 

http://mysticfire.com/ntsc/76063/eastmovbg.html 

With regards
      John


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2004)

I tired this link, but it says my email account has become inactive.


----------



## bignick (Aug 31, 2004)

got the same message


----------



## Yu Sul Man (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey you guys

 I will get to the bottom of this I just got in from kid's school stuff
 I am sorry about that. It is an acupuncturist and chi kung doctor lighting a piece of paper on fire with his hand.  
http://mysticfire.com/ntsc/76063/eastmovbg.html 

http://64.4.16.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_lang=EN&lah=a584b3f4ee4f26b9d734b2095d9f18d4&lat=1093993358&hm___action=http%3a%2f%2fmysticfire%2ecom%2fntsc%2f76063%2feastmovbg%2ehtml

ok I tried it and it worked. If this doesnt work I just dont know what to do. I want to share with my friends here and this computer thing isnt making it easy.

 Have a good afternoon.
   John


----------



## bignick (Aug 31, 2004)

cut and paste it


----------



## bignick (Aug 31, 2004)

i don't know...i don't think this really belongs in korean martial arts...but it was interesting

i believe i've seen this clip before...still not quite sure whether or not to believe it, don't get me wrong...i'm not on here to debunk ki,  just call me overly skeptical


----------



## Bob D. (Aug 31, 2004)

I'd have to say it's a "parlor trick". It makes a great demo, but "KI" movement outside the body has never been documented, ever in the science community. I think the editor of "the Skeptic" still has an unclaimed $1,000,000.00 reward for proof of ESP, Psychic phenom, and the like. But like religion, if believing works in your life, great!


----------



## Yu Sul Man (Aug 31, 2004)

Great replies guys

I was thinking that it might belong there as it has to do with body harmonics, kinda like doing ki hap chagis or meditation (your palm gets really hot). I didnt know how to take this clip at first. I would like to say it is a parlour trick but I am just not at such a level to do it. JBL told me that putting water on your hands before doing kihap chagis and trying to minimize the drying time by doing the exercises is a way to build up your ki. Also the monks in tibet who aare like half naked doing mediatation in the snow, well maybe this is just another form of it. Hold on I just had a brain fart, wasnt there a harvard professor david eisenberg (Encounters with qi; Exploring Chinese Medicine The Penguin Group 1985.) who saw a Ki gong Master cook a pork steak by placing two skewers through it and just by holding the ends cooked the steak. it is on page 28 of john bracys bagua book. Dont you think this might be related , I guess I am thinking out loud 
 As for fighting My teachers teacher Master Wee was demonstrating on me by placing his hand on my stomach and , it felt like a ballon was in me I was then "treated" to the baloon bursting in me, I had the trots for 2 days man. It was weird as it looked like he didnt move he just stayed in place and i was the one doubling in pain, much different then the vibrating palm I had experienced .
   If you guys have any simialr experiences let us all know as I think it will evolve all of us and push us to a higher level.

    Regards to all
   JOHN


----------



## bignick (Aug 31, 2004)

as for the monks meditating in snow...that i've seen more than one video of

the human mind is a powerful tool, i have no problem at all believing people can train their bodies and minds to be able to endure extreme conditions like this...on the discovery channel they had a show and it showed these monks and they would meditate outside and then drape freezing cold, wet towels/blankets on them and within minutes they'd be dry...the monks would actually raise their body temperature...and there is scientific proof about that...

for instance, people undergoing surgery with only the aid of hypnosis...no anesthetia or any drug...that's medically proven...

i just think there is a large leap between controlling how your brain feels and senses things or raising your inner body temperature a few degrees and being able to raise your outer body temperature a couple hundred degrees...which is what it would take to start paper on fire or cook a steak...


----------

